# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  برنامج تيسير العلم في المدة 13-22/10/1431  للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله

## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

بشرى لطلاب العلم  
برنامج تيسير العلم  

السنة الثانية/ المرحلة الأُولى في المدة 13-22/10/1431  

لفضيلة الشيخ  
صالح بن عبدالله بن حمد العصيمي  
حفظه الله  

جدول البرنامج

يوم الأربعاء 13/10/1431 
الفجر : تعظيم العلم 
للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 

العصر و المغرب : ثلاثة الأصول و أدلتها  
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله 

العشاء: فضل الإسلام 
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله  
يوم الخميس 14/10 
الفجر و العصر و المغرب و العشاء :كتاب التوحيد  
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله  
يوم الجمعة 15/10 
الفجر والعصر و المغرب : كتاب التوحيد 
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله  
العشاء: القواعد الأربع  
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله

يوم السبت 16/10 
العصر و المغرب:كشف الشبهات 
للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله
العشاء : العقيدة الواسطية  
لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله  
يوم الأحد 17/10 
العصر و المغرب : نخبة الفِكَر 
للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله
العشاء: العقيدة الطحاوية
للعلامة أبي جعفر الطحاوي رحمه الله 

يوم الاثنين 18/10
العصر و المغرب : الأربعين النووية
للعلامة النووي رحمه الله 
العشاء : التَّيسير المجلي في نظم القواعد المثلى
للشيخ سلطان السبهان حفظه الله 

يوم الثلاثاء 19/10 
العصر و المغرب : تفسير الفاتحة و قصار المفصل 
للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 
العشاء : مقدمة أصول التفسير 
لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله 

يوم الأربعاء 20/10 
العصر و المغرب : المقدمة الآجرامية 
للعلامة محمد بن آجُرَّام رحمه الله 
العشاء: منظومة القواعد الفقهية
للعلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله 


يوم الخميس 21/10 
الفجر والعصر : الورقات
للعلامة أبي المعالي الجويني رحمه الله 
المغرب: تبصرة القاصد
للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 
العشاء: المبتدأ في الفقه
للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 


يوم الجمعة 22/10 
الفجر : فصول الآداب
للعلامة ابن عقيل رحمه الله 
العصر والمغرب: المقدمة الفقهية الصغرى
للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 
العشاء: قصيدة في السير إلى الله
للعلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله 
موقع جامع الإيمان : بطريق خريص ـ خلف ماكس ـ بجوار مرور النسيم بمدينةالرياض

----------


## صالح الطريف

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## سماء الابداع

أشكر لكم جهودكم في تبليغ دروس العلم ..

----------


## محمد أبوجمانة

سؤال أخي أبوعمر الدروس منقولة عبر الأنترنت؟

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> سؤال أخي أبوعمر الدروس منقولة عبر الأنترنت؟


لا أخي محمد

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> يوم الجمعة 22/10 
> الفجر : فصول الآداب
> للعلامة ابن عقيل رحمه الله


سيكون كتاب ( نظم الحلية الصغير ) بدل فصول الآداب.

----------


## صالح الطريف

* أسمه و نسبة و مولدة*

هو الشيخ المحدث المسند صالح بن عبدالله بن حمد العصيمي أبو عمرو و ينحدر الشيخ الفاضل من قبيلة عتيبة أحد قبائل جزيرة العرب. ولد في الرياض سنه 1391 بعد الهجره ولا زال يسكن فيها.
*[عدل] علمه*

أجتهد الشيخ حفظه الله في طلب العلم منذ شبابه و سافر في الطلب الى كثير من البلدان مثل الهند و مصر والمغرب و سوريا و هو من محدثي نجد والمسندين والمحققين فهو صاحب سنة ومسند كبير ولقب بمسند الديار النجدية رحل في سائر الأقطار والتقى بأهل الحديث رواية وسمع منه المطولات وممن بزَّ أقرانه وفاقهم زاده الله علماً وفقهاً و معه اجازة في عدة قراءات حيث رحل إلى مصر والشام وقرأ على بعض علمائها مما يدل على تنوع معارفه و الشيخ عالم متفنن رحالة واسع الرحلة عجيب الحافظة ، و ليس له همٌّ إلا العلم ، درس العلم على كثير من علماء المملكة الكبار وله علاقة قوية بالشيخ بكر أبو زيد و له علاقة بغيره من هيئة كبار العلماء ، وكذلك تلمذ للشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل طويلا ، و لازال ، حورب من قبل أهل البدع و المتصوفة خصوصا ، لأجل إخفاء المشايخ المسندين عنه ومع ذلك وفقه الله في كثير واطلع على ما لم يطلعوا عليه ، وله عناية بالقراءات وقد حصل على الإجازة بالعشر ثم الأربع الزوائد . و الشيخ صالح العصيمى مسند العصر بلانزاع فمشايخه جاوزا الألف بكثرة وقد جامع بين الدراية والرواية فقد رحل إلى كثير من البلدان الهند وباكستان ومصر ودمشق واليمن وغربل هذه البلاد وأخذ عن علمائها وهو شيخ فى الفن يعرف تراجم المشايخ وعمن أخذوا وعنده اطلاع كامل بسير العلماء والبلاد ولا يقارن به أحد من حيث كثرة المشايخ ورحلاته الكثيرة إلى البلدان وإلمامه بفن ا لرواية فهو آية فى هذا الفن فى عصرنا
*[عدل] مشايخة*

تتلمذ الشيخ على يد الكثير من أهل العلم في نجد و خارجها و من مشايخةفي جزيرة العرب:
العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمة الله 
العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله 
العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل رحمة الله 
العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين رحمة الله 
العلامة الشيخ بكر ابو زيد رحمة الله 
العلامة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله. 
الشيخ فهد بن حمين رحمه الله 
الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن غديان رحمه الله 
الشيخ المحدث عبد الوكيل عبد الحق الهاشمي 


*[عدل] سكنه*

يسكن الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي في شرق مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية في حي النسيم الشرقي.
*[عدل] حياتة المهنيه و الأكاديمية*

حصل الشيخ على الشهادة الجامعية من جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية و حصل على الماجستير في علوم الحديث ويقوم حالياً بتحضير رسالة الدكتورة. ويعمل الشيخ مرشداً دينياً بوزارة الدفاع والطيران و هو خطيب جامع أبو بكر الصديق بالمستشفى العسكري بالرياض و أمام جامع الإيمان بحي النسيم الشرقي.
*[عدل] انشطتة العلمية و الدعوية*

للشيخ عدة برامج علمية و انشطة دعوية كثيره و من اشهارها
برنامج الدرس الواحد : و هو برنامج سنوي مدته 6 ايام فقط يشرح فيه يومياً 5 كتب بعد كل فرض وقد وصل في سلسلته الى 9 برامج على مدى 9 سنين تم شرح 270 كتاباً فيها في 270 محاضرة. 
برنامج اليوم الواحد: و هو برنامج يشرح فيه كتاب في 3 محاضرات بعد الفجر و العصر و العشاء و يختار يوم كل شهر و قد وصل هذا البرنامج في سلسلته الى 8 برامج على مدى 8 سنوات. 
برنامج المواعظ الحسان. 
برنامج تيسير العلم. 
برنامج مهمات العلم. 
برنامج التعليم المستمر. 

و للشيخ برامج و دروس عده في الرياض و المناطق المختلفه كان أبرزها درسة في المسجد النبوي الشريف .
*[عدل] مؤلفاته و كتبه*

إمتاع المشيخة الاحمدية بطرق حديث فضل المرويات الاربيعية - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الاولى 1413 هـ 
رفع المنار لطرق حديث من سئل عن علم فكتمه الجم بلجام من نار - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الاولى 1413 هـ 
الفصل بين المتنازعين في حديث اللهم إني أسألك بحق السائلين - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الاولى 1413 هـ 
الدرء لتصحيح حديث من حسن اسلام المرء - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الاولى 1413 هـ 
فقه الواقع عند اهل السنة و الجماعة . 
الدرء النضيد في تخريج كتاب التوحيد . 
واقعنا المعاصر على ضوء منهج السلف . 
هذي هي السلفية : منهج اهل السنة و الجماعة . 
الوفاء بصحيح اذكار الصباح و المساء . 
الشكاية و النكاية : برقيات موجهة الى طلبة العلم و الدعاة . 
الانباه الى ما ليس من اسماء الله . 
آداب الصحبة و حقوق العشرة بين الاخوان . 
تذكرة الحديثي و المتفقه . 
الانتماء الحق . 
كشف النقاب عن ضعف حديث عائشة في الحجاب . 
رسائل إلى شبل الإسلام 

وله الكثير من الشروحات و الحواشي و التعليقات على اغلب المتون العلمية على كتب كثيره و أغبها غير مطبوع ويتداول بين خاصة طلابه و له الكثير من المؤلفات الغير مطبوعه وكل ما طبع للشيخ كان قديماً ويعتبرها الشيخ من عبث الشباب . ولا يوجد شي حديث الطباعة.

----------


## متى ألبس العلم تاج

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> * أسمه و نسبة و مولدة*
> 
> هو الشيخ المحدث المسند صالح بن عبدالله بن حمد العصيمي أبو عمرو و ينحدر الشيخ الفاضل من قبيلة عتيبة أحد قبائل جزيرة العرب. ولد في الرياض سنه 1391 بعد الهجره ولا زال يسكن فيها.
> *[عدل] علمه*
> 
> أجتهد الشيخ حفظه الله في طلب العلم منذ شبابه و سافر في الطلب الى كثير من البلدان مثل الهند و مصر والمغرب و سوريا و هو من محدثي نجد والمسندين والمحققين فهو صاحب سنة ومسند كبير ولقب بمسند الديار النجدية رحل في سائر الأقطار والتقى بأهل الحديث رواية وسمع منه المطولات وممن بزَّ أقرانه وفاقهم زاده الله علماً وفقهاً و معه اجازة في عدة قراءات حيث رحل إلى مصر والشام وقرأ على بعض علمائها مما يدل على تنوع معارفه و الشيخ عالم متفنن رحالة واسع الرحلة عجيب الحافظة ، و ليس له همٌّ إلا العلم ، درس العلم على كثير من علماء المملكة الكبار وله علاقة قوية بالشيخ بكر أبو زيد و له علاقة بغيره من هيئة كبار العلماء ، وكذلك تلمذ للشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل طويلا ، و لازال ، حورب من قبل أهل البدع و المتصوفة خصوصا ، لأجل إخفاء المشايخ المسندين عنه ومع ذلك وفقه الله في كثير واطلع على ما لم يطلعوا عليه ، وله عناية بالقراءات وقد حصل على الإجازة بالعشر ثم الأربع الزوائد . و الشيخ صالح العصيمى مسند العصر بلانزاع فمشايخه جاوزا الألف بكثرة وقد جامع بين الدراية والرواية فقد رحل إلى كثير من البلدان الهند وباكستان ومصر ودمشق واليمن وغربل هذه البلاد وأخذ عن علمائها وهو شيخ فى الفن يعرف تراجم المشايخ وعمن أخذوا وعنده اطلاع كامل بسير العلماء والبلاد ولا يقارن به أحد من حيث كثرة المشايخ ورحلاته الكثيرة إلى البلدان وإلمامه بفن ا لرواية فهو آية فى هذا الفن فى عصرنا
> *[عدل] مشايخة*
> 
> تتلمذ الشيخ على يد الكثير من أهل العلم في نجد و خارجها و من مشايخةفي جزيرة العرب:
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الترجمة للشيخ صالح حفظه الله و نفع به

----------


## ابوهاشم

الرجاء البحث عن كتاب 
*إمتاع المشيخة الاحمدية بطرق حديث فضل المرويات الاربيعية للعصيمي*

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

> الرجاء البحث عن كتاب 
> *إمتاع المشيخة الاحمدية بطرق حديث فضل المرويات الاربيعية للعصيمي*


http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...t=79190&page=5

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------


## ابوعمر الدغيلبي

الاربعاء الماضي كان الاختبار في القواعد الاربع وثلاثة الاصول
والخميس 3/5 الاختبار في تعظيم العلم بعد المغرب في جامع الإيمان
والجمعة 4/5 كتاب التوحيد بعد المغرب
والسبت5/5 الواسطية و كشف الشبهات بعد المغرب
الأحد6/5 الاربعين النووية و نخبة الفكر بعد المغرب
الاثنين7/5 بعد الفجر الطحاوية و فضل الإسلام

وبقية الكتب التي في البرنامج اختبارها في 8/10/1432

بارك الله في معد البرنامج المعتني بطلابه الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي

----------

